# RecipeDB - Galactic Amber Ale



## randyrob (9/7/08)

Galactic Amber Ale  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Hops are Galaxy not Galena!Single Infusion Mash @ 66*c, Ferment @ 18*c   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.3 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.3 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    25 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    10 g Galena (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 34.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days


----------



## T.D. (9/7/08)

Looks good, nice simple recipe. What are the galena hops like? I'm a big fan of the american amber style. I'm brewing one on the weekend in fact!


----------



## randyrob (9/7/08)

Hey T.D.

the hops are actually Galaxy but that wasn't in the database, got the AAA!

Rob.


----------



## T.D. (9/7/08)

Even better! I've been mening to try these hops for a while. How do you fnd them in this style?


----------



## rosswill (24/9/08)

How did this one turn out? What is your impression of the Galaxy hop?


----------



## randyrob (24/9/08)

Hey Rosswill

it makes a very tasty beer i've made quite a few variants of it as the missus loves it, 
still got a kilo of galaxy to mow through so i'll be making some more!

Enjoy Rob.


----------

